# Change CD-Key



## tny5357 (Jun 26, 2006)

ok this is a first. when i installed my legal copy of windows server 2003 enterprise i mistyped my cd-key, however the key that was entered was valid, thus i didnt know that the key i entered wasnt my key. upon trying to install sp1, it said that my copy of windows was not genuine, at first i couldnt understand why, after looking into it i found a tool that checked the cd-key for windows, when i compared it to my valid key i found the error, is there anyway i can change the cd-key without having to reinstall windows because i have alot of programs installed and it would take along time to get it back to where it is now

thanks in advance everyone


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello tny5357, and Welcome to TSF,

I suggest that you contact your local Microsoft Support Centre and explain the situation to them, and they will be able to assist you....to find them go here.......

http://www.microsoft.com/worldwide/

Post back with how you fared with them.

Regards,

Dave T.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Instructions from Microsoft on how to change your Windows product key*

Microsoft helps legitimate users change their Windows product key by providing information in:

How to change the Volume Licensing product key on a computer that is running Windows XP SP1 and later versions of Windows XP

How to change the Volume Licensing product key on a Windows XP-based or a Windows Server 2003-based computer


----------

